# 2017 Turkey Vid.. kill shot!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Since i'v been sitting around lately, I'v been thinking about some of the recent hunts iv had. Looking through pictures and the little video I have.

Here is my Turkey I shot last year that my little brother was able to capture on his Iphone.. This was an intense face off.

We were sitting in camp eating some food before heading out for the afternoon hunt. We heard this Turkey sound off and he was Hot! My little brother was already tagged out so, I grabbed my gun and he grabbed the decoy and we took off like a bat out of you know what!
We were running fast to get ahead of this turkey, He was moving his way across a small ridge just gobbling away. We got in danger close, my little brother crawled out and set the decoy, then I let out just a couple calls to reassure him he was going in the right direction.
The Turkey gobbled immediately CLOSE! so I just shut up and let him work in. He didnt make a sound after that and soon we could see him.. He came in silent and casual. He got to about 18 yards when I dropped the hammer on him, At that moment it was a sigh of relief because we had to do everything perfect and were able to force this thing to happen!

It was one to remember for sure.
this Video is really good if you watch on a computer and make it big, (or my eyes are just going to $hit) you can see the turkey most the time in the video if you know where to look, and he is defiantly visible when he takes the dirt nap!

Click on the youtube logo and it will make it bigger

***edit*** Because Im not tech savvy, If you play the video before you make it bigger, it might play the video twice overlapping itself.
its a 1 shot 1 kill video. just so were clear


----------



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice work! These next few weeks waiting for opening day (in CO) are gonna go by slow...

Find me on Instagram @970outdoors


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Cool video. Thanks for taking the time to video your hunt.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sweet video - thanks for sharing! Your other video of hunting geese was pretty sweet too!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

that rookie goose Video?? man, I need a real Camera. I sold that GoPro because unless your 10 feet from something, its hard to see. I'm gonna be on the look out for a fairly inexpensive Video camera I can start capturing my hunts with..

I have a couple real short videos I took on my Iphone while I was waiting for my buddy to finish his duck limit I'll post up here soon. They are super short but, its in your face duck action.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

goosefreak said:


> that rookie goose Video?? man, I need a real Camera. I sold that GoPro because unless your 10 feet from something, its hard to see. I'm gonna be on the look out for a fairly inexpensive Video camera I can start capturing my hunts with..
> 
> I have a couple real short videos I took on my Iphone while I was waiting for my buddy to finish his duck limit I'll post up here soon. They are super short but, its in your face duck action.


Rookie video?!? Shoot man, I thought it was sweet. Post 'em up, the off-season is a looonnnngggg time!


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

I like it, can't wait for spring.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome ! Congrats on the bird!


----------

